# What do mealworms eat?



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

As title says and how and where do u keep them ? :2thumb:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Virtually anything!!

Most people feed them fruit and veg scraps and cereals/fishfood.

Keep them in any plastic/tupperware type box. Keeping them cool/in the fridge makes them keep for longer.

Are you just wanting to keep them for feeding, or breed them?


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

Grond said:


> Virtually anything!!
> 
> Most people feed them fruit and veg scraps and cereals/fishfood.
> 
> ...


Just for feeding...any good food i should feed my crickets / mealworms?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

pit_racer said:


> Just for feeding...any good food i should feed my crickets / mealworms?


I keep mine in porridge oats. This pretty much gives them everything they need and is almost identical in its composition(fat, protein etc) to the more expensive bug food you can buy.

To hydrate them I put in a potato cut in half every few days.


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

Grond said:


> I keep mine in porridge oats. This pretty much gives them everything they need and is almost identical in its composition(fat, protein etc) to the more expensive bug food you can buy.
> 
> To hydrate them I put in a potato cut in half every few days.


Dry oats or wet? and just put the mealworms on top of the oats ? do u have a pic of how u keep them so i can get an idea would be great


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

pit_racer said:


> Dry oats or wet? and just put the mealworms on top of the oats ? do u have a pic of how u keep them so i can get an idea would be great


dry oats. too much humidity kills them

just throw in the oats, and then throw in the mealworms


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

Malti said:


> dry oats. too much humidity kills them
> 
> just throw in the oats, and then throw in the mealworms


Great thanks alot


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

pit_racer said:


> Great thanks alot


welcome


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I give them my left over beardie veg every 2 days


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

So oats it is..would readybreak be ok 2 use? or not?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

pit_racer said:


> So oats it is..would readybreak be ok 2 use? or not?


I think as long as its good for consumption its good for the little buggers, I use chickcrumbs + veggies, but to each his own


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

dry oats, bran or wholemeal bread, flour


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Readybrek is fine, but own brand porridge oats are cheaper. Use them dry as moisture cause mould to form.


----------

